# Bandset for hunting hares



## AussieHunter (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey guys, i have a friend who owns some property that is home to many large hares (a pest where i am) and i have been wondering what a good bandset would be for hunting them, i have access to theraband gold, theraband silver, 9.5 mm steel, 16mm marbles.

using these band materials and ammo choices, is there an effective way to take a large hare with a head, neck or chest shot? (i would like to be able to kill one with a not so perfect shot to the chest)

Thanks, max


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

My advise, for what it's worth, would be to practise for a while on bottle caps. If you can hit those consistently head shots will come easy.

Also, switch to 9,5mm lead and up, or half inch steel. Forget about the marbles for hunting.

Practise with the same elastics and ammo you are going to hunt with.

Effective ammo/elastics combos can be found in the hunting section.

That's my 2 cents, don't spend em all in one place????

Good luck on your hunting adventures and remember, if you're not gonna eat it, don't kill it.

Best regards, 
Remco


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

First of course practise...considering that you're accurrate "enough" you will need 1/2 inch steel or lead .40 cal or bigger to hunt hares, they're though...trust me


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hares or Rabbits ? a hare is quite a bit bigger than your average rabbit and has much more powerful legs, huge ears and stands up much higher. We have them here in CA and they run like the wind, they get very big.

On a hare I would say 1/2" steel is about the low end that I would use, and head shots are a must. I just saw one last week, standing a good 1 1/2+ ft tall ...big animal.

Your regular cotton tail or ? of the same ilk is quite a bit smaller and smaller ammo can be used, but I still would stay with 1/2" steel weight as a minimum .... and only head shots.

wll


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

12+mm leads! or as wII suggested .5" steel, AND head shots!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Some good advice here!

Look through the thread in this section on Effective Hunting Setups.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AussieHunter (Oct 5, 2014)

thanks guys, and to stop the confusion these are hares, they are massive and as stated impossible to keep up with in a foot race.

Thanks, max


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Also if you;re shooting in NSW "Y" shaped slingshots are illegal.
But there's plenty of designs that aren't "Y" shaped if that was a concern.


----------



## AussieHunter (Oct 5, 2014)

JediMike said:


> Also if you;re shooting in NSW "Y" shaped slingshots are illegal.
> But there's plenty of designs that aren't "Y" shaped if that was a concern.


thanks for the help mate, i believe that i fall into a bit of a loop hole because i am a child, if i am not mistaken that means i can possess one in "the course of play", but i will definatly keep the idea of different shaped forks in mind.

I like the use of the term course of play, everyone has a different idea of playing 

Thanks, max


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

AussieHunter said:


> JediMike said:
> 
> 
> > Also if you;re shooting in NSW "Y" shaped slingshots are illegal.
> ...


Haha that's badass, nice one.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Marbles are all I need headshots only i aim high so if i miss i miss or give them a bad ear ache.


----------

